# Colored porcelain liners.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Here is a couple of milk glass genuine Boyd's and mason inserts for zinc screw tops. One is a white one in and out of lid. Then there is a grey, white with blue, aqua yellow. Color is in the glass not coming through from the lid.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

I like 5e greenish one on the bottom


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I like 5e greenish one on the bottom


I knew you would find my post. See the color it is milky color. I like the greenish aqua one. It is more clear than any I have seen before.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

I just looked threw my lids to see what colors I have. I found these. I know I have a pinkish one I could not locate. They should be more organized but they are not. Could be on a ball jar I have in storage. These came from a box of various glass and zinc lids I have.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just looked threw my lids to see what colors I have. I found these. I know I have a pinkish one I could not locate. They should be more organized but they are not. Could be on a ball jar I have in storage. These came from a box of various glass and zinc lids I have.


Was there a picture of the others, or were you talking about the ones in the 1st picture


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

That's all I have pictures of. I have lots of ball jars, lightning jars, telephone jars, atlas ez seals of all sizes.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve only found two ball jars one clear whole and one really big one but had a crack. Tons of blue pieces


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

Do you have any amber, purple, or other weird colored jars


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Do you have any amber, purple, or other weird colored jars


I have some clear, aqua green and blue. Brown or purple are big bucks I believe.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I’ve only found two ball jars one clear whole and one really big one but had a crack. Tons of blue pieces


What kind of whole one. Zinc screw top or glass. Can you post a picture of the clear ball jar? Maybe I have a top for it.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What kind of whole one. Zinc screw top or glass. Can you post a picture of the clear ball jar? Maybe I have a top for it.


Here is the jar. I think the porcelain liner goes with this jar they both have 5 embossed on the bottom and they have the same design of circles on them.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

Here are the 5’s


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have some clear, aqua green and blue. Brown or purple are big bucks I believe.


Amber and purple are the big bucks. Ambers are hundreds. Purple are around a hundred. Brown go for around $20


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

The jar dates 1930’s - 1960’s. The dump is mostly 40’s And 50’s so that’s when I think it was made


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> The jar dates 1930’s - 1960’s. The dump is mostly 40’s And 50’s so that’s when I think it was made


Want some lids to those jars.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Want some lids to those jars.


I’ve got quite a few and I have a dump full of them so I’m good. Thanks anyways.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I’ve got quite a few and I have a dump full of them so I’m good. Thanks anyways.


Got ya. Cool jars buddy.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 5, 2020)

Here is the one you liked but closer.


----------

